# parque vial



## Petus

Hi, any idea how I can translate "Parque vial" into English. it is on a graph so the is no context.


----------



## avizor

Es parque de educación vial.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Petus said:


> Hi, any idea how I can translate "Parque vial" into English. it is on a graph so the is no context.



And here is what that sort of park is meant to do - to teach children the meanings of traffic control media 

*El Parque de Educación Vial* está diseñado especialmente para educar a niños y jóvenes, cuenta con un área aproximada de dos mil metros cuadrados, tiene vías y aceras para la circulación de conductores y peatones, la señalización está compuesta por lo que cotidianamente se observa en las vías, como señales verticales de Pare, Ceda el Paso, Una Vía, Aproximación a Redondel etc, señales horizontales como: Cruces Peatonales, Líneas de Pare, Ceda el Paso etc,, adicionalmente tiene semáforos para cruce de peatones y conductores, las vías están diseñadas para circular en bicicletas, triciclos o carritos de pedal.


----------



## Petus

Do you think it could also mean the amount of cars in a certian region? It seems more like something like that in this case, but I haven't found the correct words to say it.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

How about "Traffic Safety Education Park"?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hi Petus:

Even though, further context is not available, in my opinion, the term "*parque vial*" may be referring to the total number of registered vehicles in a region, state, or country. If you are mentioning a graph, I guess that graph shows some kind of statistical information concerning the total numbers of vehicles.

In this sense, I think you can translate "*parque vial*" into English as "*vehicle stock*". Please, take note that this is just a guess, since we don´t have additional context.

Please see the following quotations:



> *...This study attempts to assess the composition of the U.S. vehicle stock based on existing data sources and educated speculation. The findings include... *


 *Source*




> *....This is the sixteenth of a series of California Motor Vehicle Stock, Travel and Fuel Forecast (MVSTAFF) reports. The reports provide historical estimates and forecasts of the number of registered vehicles, miles of travel, fuel consumption, and fuel economy on a statewide basis....*


 
*Source*



> *....The motor vehicle stock (average number of currently registered vehicles) by six body types, two fuel types, and 25 model years or age groups.... *


 
*Source*



> *...Within any country’s national vehicle stock there will be a number of vehicles which, either through their design or age, will not offer good protection to the occupants in the event of a collision....*


 
*Source*

Saludes


----------



## Petus

Yes Ahiyutuxte, that was just what I needed. I was thinking about fleet but I think I wasn't convinced. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## avizor

Vehicle stock. Parque vial está entonces mal utilizado. Sería en español *parque de vehículos*.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Avizor:

Lo que sucede es que en algunos países, entre ellos, *México*, parece ser que al "*parque de vehículos*", "*parque vehicular*", "*parque automotriz*" o "*parque de automotores*" se le conoce como "*parque vial*":

Chequeá lo siguiente:



> *...En Cancún el transporte Público esta concesionado a cuatro empresas: Maya Caribe, Cooperativa Bonfil, Autocar y Turicún estas dos últimas son las únicas que proporcionan servicio en la zona hotelera. El transporte público diariamente moviliza un total de 345,126 personas34. El parque vial del transporte público se distribuye de la siguiente manera....*


 
*Fuente*: 

*Programa Municipal de Desarrollo Urbano de Benito Juárez, Estado de Quintana Roo*



> *....Que se reduciría la contaminación el parque vial de automóviles y camiones urbanos de la Calzada Independencia y Gobernador Curiel, a lo cual aumento la contaminación cuando cambiaron las rutas del transporte publico y generando mas trafico de automovilistas en la calzada Independencia y Gobernador Curiel, a lo cual no ha bajado la contaminación....*




*Fuente: Metro de Guadalajara*,* Jalisco*
 
Saludes.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Existe un hilo similar: Parque  automotor

Saludos.


----------



## Petus

Hola a todos,

 Muchas gracias por todas las explicaciones. Es interesante ver como en el mismo idioma, puede haber tantas diferencias. ¡En verdad agradesco su ayuda!


----------

